# Spicy Arrabiatta Sauce



## oppose (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey guys, i had this once at a resturant (same place john gotti used to goto in brooklyn) and its awesome. anyone have a recipe?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 22, 2007)

*Arabatta sauce*

I googeled and came up with a recipe at good house keeping.. give it a shot


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2007)

oppose said:


> Hey guys, i had this once at a resturant (same place john gotti used to goto in brooklyn) and its awesome. anyone have a recipe?



A friend gave me this recipe after we had dinner at his house, including this dish.

Pasta alla Arrabiata

Recipe By     :Terry Cornett
Serving Size  : 6 

 2 tablespoons  extra virgin olive oil
5 cloves  minced garlic
2 quarts  canned or fresh tomatoes -- (2 28-oz. cans)
to taste  salt and pepper
2 teaspoons  crumbled dried oregano
1 teaspoon  red pepper flakes
1/2 cup  feta cheese -- crumbled
1 pound  pasta (Terry used orzo, but any short pasta would work)

Heat oil in a large pan; add at least 5 cloves minced garlic (depending on clove size) and saute until fragrant. Add 2 quarts tomatoes and crush with a potato masher, or puree before adding to pan. Add oregano and red pepper flakes. Cook uncovered over medium heat until reduced to the consistency of tomato paste, about one hour. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Mix with hot pasta. Sprinkle crumbled feta cheese over top.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 23, 2007)

I plan to play around with an arrabiata recipe tomorrow afternoon... I'll let you know if I come up with anthing good.


----------

